# Old Traditional names



## LoolaBear

im liking old traditional names at the moment so can you suggest some names for me please (girls names) and also if you know traditional names with modern twists then please suggest them as well lol.
My current fav is Tabitha. xx


----------



## Kiddo

I love more traditional names too. 

Emily
Elizabeth
Lilian
Rose
Maisie
Esme


----------



## Ouverture

How about:

Ida - Iyda - Idya
Evelyn
Elizabeth - Lizbeth - Lyza
Eleanor - Leana/Leena - Lyna - Eli


----------



## RubyRainbows

Catherine
Dorothy / Dorothea
Elizabeth
Ellen
Helen
Carmella
Hazel
Clara
Mabel
Hannah
Martha
Lillian
Edna
Louise
Gertrude
Maude
Elsie
Josephine
Blanche
Viola
Sadie
Mildred 
Francis
Gladys
Nancy
Olive
Addie (Addison - modern twist?)
Marguerite
Charlotte
Virginia
Harriet
Amelia
Eleanor
Nina
Evelyn
Rachel
Nora
Estella
Josie
Lucille
Alice
Genevieve
Millie
Celia/Cecelia
Delia
Carolyn
Hallie
Viviene
Lucinda
Sylvia
Helena
Audrey
Ophelia
Eloise
Wanda
Gretchen


----------



## babybel

I have an Elizabeth who is 9 months  also love the name Esme


----------



## KiansMummy

Alice
Tara
Elizabeth (n.n Elle/Ellie/Lizzie/Liz/Beth/Eliza)
Isabelle (n.n Issy/Belle)
Phoebe
Eleanor (n.n Elle/Ellie/Lenor)
Hannah
Beatrice (n.n Bea)
Millicent (n.n Milly)
Tamara (n.n Tammy)
Rosanne (n.n Rosie/Rosa/Rose)
Tanisha (n.n Tan/Nisha/Nish)
Amelia (n.n Mia/ Millie)
Charlotte (n.n Lottie/Tilly/Char/Charley)
Sophia (n.n Sophie/Soph)
Kathryn (n.n Kat/Katy/Kath/Kathy)

Hope they help? Do you like any?? xx


----------



## SugarBeth

I'm going with a super traditional name. Katherine. =) I love that there's like a million nicknames to go with it (Katie, Kate, Kat, Kit, Kathy, Kettie, etc)


----------



## katlin

If you like Tabitha what about Taleela, or Tabria


----------



## Green Lady

I love Vivian which was my grandmother's name, but DH has vetoed it. :nope:

Mary is another lovely name which doesn't get much use nowadays. I'd love to have a little girl called Vivian Mary.


----------



## Szaffi

My fav traditional names (at least in my culture) are Esther, Cecilia, Julia, Gisella and Marianna.

Unfortunately OH says nope. He really likes Tabitha though.


----------



## evewidow

matilda / tilly 

grace/gracie

alice

ava

ada

florence

emily

elanor

martha

millie/milly

molly

may/mae

bonnie

marcie

esmee

harriet

evelyn/evie/eve

elsie/elsa

elizabeth

victoria

francessca/fran/franny


----------



## Armywife

I love Tabitha! It was on my list but hubby wasn't keen. My names are Violet, Florence, Clementine and Rose this time - all traditional names. I also love Claudia, Cordelia, Evangeline and Thea x


----------



## CedarWood

Love - Love Tabitha as well!
It is on my list.
I also like some names that have been suggested - Harriet, Vivian, and Eleanor.
Others that come to mind:
Clara
Cleo
Florence
Verity
Millicent
Annabell
xx


----------



## Armywife

Also love Verity (fab taste CedarWood!) and Sadie is lovely too. Martha, Tess, Bess, Bessy, Minnie, I love old fashioned names, i could go on all day! x


----------



## LoolaBear

argh im really annoyed now lol, i was looking on the daily mail website earlier and this name popped into my head and i was like OMG thats the name for my future little lady!! i thought i must write it down, continued to read the article i was reading as i thought i wouldnt forget it and what did i go and do, foget the name! since then i have spent hours trying to wrack my brain trying to remember what it was but for the life of me cannot remember :( jsut sodding typical that is :haha: xx

thanks for all the suggestions girls! some really lovely names, nothing jumping out at me jsut yet but there are some really lovely names that could be in the running. xx


----------



## Bambers

I love the names Ava, Florrie and Lottie. :)


----------



## miss cakes

millicent
cadence this is my fave!
felicity
alice


----------



## katy1310

Green Lady said:


> I love Vivian which was my grandmother's name, but DH has vetoed it. :nope:
> 
> Mary is another lovely name which doesn't get much use nowadays. I'd love to have a little girl called Vivian Mary.

Yay, our LO has Mary as a middle name, after my late MiL - she is Sophie Mary Anne (Anne after my mum). You don't hear of Mary being used much but I think it sounds really pretty as Sophie's middle name. xx


----------



## katy1310

SugarBeth said:


> I'm going with a super traditional name. Katherine. =) I love that there's like a million nicknames to go with it (Katie, Kate, Kat, Kit, Kathy, Kettie, etc)

That's my name :) I haven't met many people with the same spelling. My parents called me Katherine spelt that way so it could be shortened to Kate or Katy if I wanted but my granny makes such a fuss about people shortening names, lol!! She absolutely hates hates hates it and really makes her feelings known! My brother is called Michael and all his friends call him Mike - and at his wedding granny was sitting tutting through the best man's speech! xx


----------



## JWandBump

*I love Harriet and Scarlett  xx*


----------



## SugarBeth

katy1310 said:


> SugarBeth said:
> 
> 
> I'm going with a super traditional name. Katherine. =) I love that there's like a million nicknames to go with it (Katie, Kate, Kat, Kit, Kathy, Kettie, etc)
> 
> That's my name :) I haven't met many people with the same spelling. My parents called me Katherine spelt that way so it could be shortened to Kate or Katy if I wanted but my granny makes such a fuss about people shortening names, lol!! She absolutely hates hates hates it and really makes her feelings known! My brother is called Michael and all his friends call him Mike - and at his wedding granny was sitting tutting through the best man's speech! xxClick to expand...

 Aww! I love the name, and I love it spelled only like "Katherine."


----------



## CapitalChick

We're strongly considering going with Grace, which is pretty traditional!


----------



## SammieGrace

Cecily, Samantha, Charlotte, Lucy.....


----------



## oread

Cecilia, Matilda, Hazel, Dorothy


----------



## Heidi

The name Tabitha is lovely! 
her is a list of some we considered (we chose Millie Faith in the end :))

Martha 
Jessica 
Grace
Amber
Millie 
Tilly
Layla
Caitlyn 
Faith 
Eadie 
Tabitha 
Matilda


----------



## mazee71

Havent read replies but heres some of my old family names I thought of using but OH didnt like included

Cordelia
Mary (my middle name)
Grace (my name)
Eliza
Florence
Melody (mums middle name)
Mariah (ms carey put me off)


----------



## LoolaBear

thank you all for the suggestions, finding it a bit hard seeing something jump out at me lol but still thanks for the suggestions, suppose i will have to keep looking for the perfect name for future little lady. xx


----------



## Pole Kitten

Tabitha is nice, one of my instructors is called Tabitha (Tabby for short is unavoidable).

My name is Josephine and my daughters is Annalise :)


----------



## Bocket

I love Harriett and Verity. OH likes Ivy for a little girl too. You don't hear enough traditional names nowadays!


----------



## LoolaBear

you dont and i think that may be why i am wanting a traditional name for my next baby. i like names that you dont hear very often as to me it makes the person feel more like them.
i grew up with three of me in my year alone at school and i hated being known by my last name rather than my actual name. 
i think i may have decided on the girls names i like :dance: thought it would take forever lol

So i have:
Cecily Lucia
Camille Lucia
and
Cora Noelle

what do you think?xx


----------



## Bartness

Alice
Lucy
Lily
Esther
Amelia
Hazel
Esme
Rosalee
Elisabeth


----------



## moomoo

You sound exactly like me! I like uncommon traditional names! My little
man is Reggie (Reginald)

still yet to find a girls name we like :nope:

here's a few you might like:

Effie
Audrey
Evangeline 
flora
fleur
rosaline
gretal
greta
freya
pheobe
aurelie

hope that helps x


----------



## LoolaBear

thank you, i love the name Audrey, i am a huge fan of Audrey Hepburn! but unfortunately this is the only name OH has vetoed lol, i love love love Freya as well but this is the name my sister has always wanted if she has a little girl so i have let her have it as there are other names out there i love lol.
Evangeline is on my list now thank you! xx


----------



## LaraJJ

I think Saskia is beautiful, but my OH isn't keen.

My name is Lara, which is actually a traditional name (think Dr Zhivago) and I have always loved my name  Longer version is Larissa


----------



## LoraLoo

Sorry if some of these have been said before, I love less common but traditional names too!

Connie
June
Cora
Iris
Heather
Hazel
Eve/Eva
Olive
Edie
Francesa
May
Mary
Maeve
Victoria
Alice
Ellen
Nelly
Clara
Marie/Mari
Martha
Matilda
Jane
Opal
Harriett
Cynthia
Jean
Juliette
Grace

xxxxxxxx


----------



## kanga

Delilah
Florence
Agatha


----------



## fairy_gem

Agatha and Martha are two of my faves at the mo.

x


----------



## izzys_girl

leylah... ellie... gretchen...


----------



## VeganVixen

LoolaBear said:


> you dont and i think that may be why i am wanting a traditional name for my next baby. i like names that you dont hear very often as to me it makes the person feel more like them.
> i grew up with three of me in my year alone at school and i hated being known by my last name rather than my actual name.
> i think i may have decided on the girls names i like :dance: thought it would take forever lol
> 
> So i have:
> Cecily Lucia
> Camille Lucia
> and
> Cora Noelle
> 
> what do you think?xx

Out of the three combinations here I am absolutely IN LOVE with Cora Noelle :) but they are all beautiful names!:thumbup:


----------



## lucilou

what a fab thread, I'm getting loads of inspiration too! On my list are:

Mabel
Evangeline (Evie)
Marie (as a middle name)

I have been campaigning for Mabel since we had our baby boy, and I still don't think hubby has come round to the idea - oh well, I have til August to keep trying!


----------



## navywag

oooh i love Cora Noelle!! 

my dd name is quite traditional, megan olivia, strange because it wasnt even on our list lol

i also love esme, mia, lyla and sophia 

hope you find a name that you fall in love with


----------

